
My $0.02 of how dgital marketers can boost productivity - katrik14
http://blog.orgzit.com/story-productivity/
======
katrik14
Many digital marketers find it difficult when they have to submit the
quarterly report for the lumpsum of articles written, approved & published,
social media followers increases, adword budgeting and much more.

I think Orgzit is a scalable solution for this. Essentially, it captures all
data at one place from the project beginning with all project members
(including your boss) on the same platform. Let me know what you think :)

